# Jacksonville?



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Jacksonville??? All I have is a new Golden Retriever FC!!

FC AFC Steeple Hill Ranger and Judy Rasmuson...!!  ..posted on the Forum. 

Any other results?


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Heard Kevin Cheff won the open*

I heard Kevin Cheff won the open with Tie (L and L's Black Tie Affair).....haven't heard any other results.

Way to go Kev!!!!

All the best,

Wayne Dibbley


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

*derby and q results*

If I remember correctly these are the Q and Derby results...

*Q-*

1)-Rockytop's Give Up The Funk-Lynn Troy (way to go KG)

2)-Tiger Maple of Bravue-Kevin Cheff 

3)-Tip From A Gypsy- Glenn Lokay

4)-Pierce's Pucker Factor Pirogue-Keith Farmer

RJ-Days End Spirit of Hot Lanta (Lynn Troy)

Jams- 

Tremblin Earth's Little Criminal (Keith Farmer)
Patton's Tank Brigade (Keith Farmer)
Barracuda's Osage Chief (Davis Arthur)

*Derby:*

1)-Goldbriar's Copper Bullet (Joe Wattleworth)

2)-Carolina's Acoustic Storm (Clint Joyner) *49 points*

3)-Mjolnir's USMC Amphib Assault (Greg Lee)

4)-Hawkeyes Sea Wolf (Bill Hillman)

*RJ*-Crows Moody Goose (Keith Farmer)

Jams-

Premier's RSK Powerstroke (Bill Hillman)
Seaside's Show Me The Magic (Steve Yozamp)


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Thank you for the results!! 

Q...2)-Goldbriar's Wailin Willie-Kevin Cheff !! 

Derby: 1)-Goldbriar's Copper Bullet (Joe Wattleworth) !!

Golden Retrievers are having a great trial in Florida this weekend!! Must be the warm water! :roll:


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Goldbriars Wailin Willie did not place in the qual. Another golden owned by Eliz. Wilson did. Tiger Maple of Bravue.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

byounglove said:


> Goldbriars Wailin Willie did not place in the qual. Another golden owned by Eliz. Wilson did. Tiger Maple of Bravue.


Way to go Elizabeth. Wahoooo!!!!

Paula


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go to all the Q finishers! And a huge congratulations to Copper in the Derby!


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Congrats to Keith on the Q win!!!

Lisa


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

byounglove said:


> Goldbriars Wailin Willie did not place in the qual. Another golden owned by Eliz. Wilson did. Tiger Maple of Bravue.


  Thanks for the update/correction!!

CONGRATULATIONS, TIGER MAPLE OF BRAVUE !!!  

A great trial for the Golden Retrievers...despite my error!!


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Big congratulations Keith. Dude has come a long way!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Kyle B said:


> Big congratulations Keith. Dude has come a long way!


Yeah that is WAY SWEET! Bo has done a great job with him.

SM


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Jacksonville results/Q
> 
> 1st)-Rockytop's Give Up The Funk-Lynn Troy (way to go KG)


Thanks, Keith!



> Congrats to Keith on the Q win!!!


Lisa, you're the best! Thanks!



> Big congratulations Keith. Dude has come a long way!


Thanks a LOT, Kyle! You've seen him from the beginning as well....and he sure has!  



> Yeah that is WAY SWEET! Bo has done a great job with him.


He suffered last-bird-last-series-itis in Chattanooga and didn't make it that far at North Florida....but all that work has paid off.

Dude was washed out at 10 months in March '05 after having spent four months in a prominent field trial training environment. Something in my gut told me not to give up on the dog. I had known Bo Taylor from his HT training days when I was an AKC rep. His dogs always ran with style and great attitude. Most of all, I liked Bo's style, no BS about whether a dog is gonna make it or not, and his desire to see dogs do well. At about the same time I got Dude back, I'd heard Bo was going full time into field trials. I called him and worked out a time to go down and train with him and Lynn Troy. I spent a day watching them work dogs and I was duly impressed. I made the decision to leave Dude and a 5 mo old puppy out of Drake with them. I had high hopes for the pup and hoped they could rehab a "washout" before I made the decision to sell him.

He was a "start from scratch" project. Redo the obedience, redo the force, redo the yard, all the while chasing out the old "gremlins" and making sure not to introduce any new ones. After a summer in Canada, we decided to break him out at the Derby in Chattanoga that fall at 17 months. He was decidedly mediocre: loose line manners, vocal on release, and was convinced that every mark fell behind the gunner rather than in front. I was heartsick...but Bo and Lynn never waivered in their faith in the dog. They'd spent their days with their hands on him, and my decision was whether to trust their faith in the dog or to just cut my losses. He ran a few more Derbies and didn't finish one...but my initial goal was not to have a Derby dog, but to have all-age dog. Derby points would be gravy.

All this time, his "rebuilding" was in progress. His marking improved, his attitude remained good, and the building block concepts were starting to stick. He made it to the last bird in the last series in his first Qual last May, then couldn't get through the first series the next weekend. The decision was made to not run any more trials with him until Chattanooga this fall. I also made the decision to sell the Drake female and concentrate on Dude.

I still had my doubts whether or not he would become a DOG. Bo and Lynn never waivered in their faith. For some reason, I continued to stand by their assessment. I suppose it was in the sincere conviction that they demonstrated, and that I believe that they are both incapable of lying or manipulating the truth for their own benefit...to simply keep another training fee.

In Chattanooga, Dude CRUSHED the first series of an Amateur that a dog that won a doubleheader the weekend before couldn't do. I lost him on the land blind due to handler error. He made it to the last series of the Qual only to suffer the previously mentioned spell of ?last-bird-last-series-itis.? I wasn't happy.....but Bo assured me that he was not far from being an all-age dog. I had convinced myself that if I didn't see what I wanted to see out of Dude, I'd bring him home for a time and ponder my next step....but after that first Am series, I began to understand what Bo and Lynn already knew: he was about to put it all together.

He didn't run Tall Pines. He bombed out at North Florida. Yesterday, I checked my voice mail at about 2pm and there was a message from Lynn saying she had won the Qual at Jacksonville with him. I had to listen to the message three times to make sure I was hearing what I was hearing.

I accept everyone's congratulations in the spirit in which they are intended; they mean the world to me....but all credit goes to Bo Taylor and Lynn Troy at Alecia Ridge Retrievers. Their commitment to their dogs and their abilities both together and separately are unparalleled. They focus on each dog as the individual they are. There may be more successful (in terms of ribbons and titles) trainers out there, but I am convinced that no one works harder.

Thank you, Bo and Lynn, for helping me get back in the game. I couldn't be happier!  

*K*eith *G*riffith


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

Big congratulations Keith; I know you're proud.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Kieth:

Great Story - congratulations.

Paula


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

*Dude*

Congats to you, Keith! 

Oh boy.... I saw Lynn working with Dude last year, and he has come a long way. Lynn and Bo run a first class operation, and I am glad that it has turned Dude around.

Smashing the first series at the AM in Chattanooga is awesome too! I KNOW how that feels. I wish you many more!!!  

Tammy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Keith,
Oh wow - what a story! I guess you already figured this out but Dude looked GOOOOD this past weekend.
Congratulations!
Take Care,
Becky
p.s.
And congratulations to the other Keith, too, for your ribbons!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Brian, Paula, Tammy, and Becky....thank you very much! It's been an interesting past 19 months! 

I am proud that I stuck with both the dog and Bo and Lynn. 

Hopefully it won't be another 19 months before I've got something else to be proud of! :lol: 

kg


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Someone at work just walked by & asked why I'm crying & then said "Wait, don't tell me- it's another dog story isn't it?"

Keith-

VERY happy for you & good on you for seeing the diamond in the rough. Clearly, Dude is with folks who believe that a good dog deserves a chance to prove what he's all about.

Future Success with Dude Regards-

M


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Congratulations Keith, Bo and Lynn !

I totally agree with your assessment of Bo and Lynn.

Here's hoping we hear more good news real soon.

Jeff


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Thanks Jeff!

And OUTSTANDING JOB on your recent AM 4th! ESPECIALLY against the competition you faced! That HAD to have been a THRILL!

_*FANTASTIC!*_

kg


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

*Congratulations to all.*

:lol: Congratulations to Greg Lee and Salty in the derby. And congratulations to Kevin Cheff and good luck at the National. I would expect that all Ontario is behind you. You got a great team Howard.


----------



## Jeremiah Harston (Sep 11, 2003)

CONGRATS KEITH! I love it when someone gives a dog a chance and the dog steps up and confirms that gut feeling you had for him. 

Jeremiah


----------



## J Fleming (Oct 13, 2004)

*congrats*

CONGRATS Keith! I am very happy that Dude has worked out for you. It is long overdue for all the time, effort and work that you put into this sport!

jason


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

*Joe and Dottie and Copper - Congratulations*

I hadn't realized that it was Joe and Dottie's Copper (trained by Kevin Cheff) that won the Derby.

Congratulations Joe and Dottie...what an awesome weekend for Kev, Tie in the Open, Copper in the Derby and "Woody" with a second (or was it third?) in the Q.

Keep it up...watchin' for Tie in the National!

All the best!

Wayne and Kassie


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

Congrats to Keith Griffith and how about Keith Farmer? Not a bad showing for team Tremlin' Earth! Looks like quite a few dogs in the last series. Well done.


----------

